# i think i had a bit of a revelation



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i read up on hemorrhoids and their role in continence, turns out there is a thing called a hemorrhoid plexus which is a collection of muscle and arteries which is responsible for 15-20% of fecal continence http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemorrhoid

i noticed in the surgical treatments for lg/fbo thread that someone mentioned being diagnosed with prolapsed hemorrhoids. back when things exploded for me, i felt like what was an entire artery prolapsing from my ass that i had to push back after a bm, and ive long felt that wind movements i can feel get way to close to my sphincter , as if before it would stay at another sphincter up above, the sound has completely changed too. i still feel this artery like thing but its majorly deflated now.

what i think has happened is a prolapse of this hemorrhoidal cushion, preventing the all important 15-20% continence control, and things are now left entirely to the sphincter which isnt up to the job due to a prolapsing hemorrhoid causing the door to be open, or damage to my coccyx causing a gaping, or a muscle imbalance. i think lg is a direct result of this and fbo is due to atmosphere seeping in and changing the ecology as i think we all started out with lg then got fbo later, and probiotics and acv almost completely stop the fbo...

so treating the intial problem is difficult as we explain everything to a doctor who a) hasnt heard of all our symptoms and b) cant distinguish the initial problem as all the info he has never heard of before is given to him in one go without cataloging the series of events.

next time i see a doctor i will give them a presentation of what symptoms happened and in what order.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

so do you think a STARR procedure or abdominal rectopexy for treating prolapse will cure LG?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont know, whatever would reset the hemorrhoidal cushion if it can be. i did see this procedure on youtube that ive forgotten the name of which uses some kind of sonar to detect the artery in the rectum, them sews some thread behind it to ligate it and stop it from filling up further below, i can imagine theres something similar which will pull it up a bit. maybe a rectopexy does this already i dont know. or it could be the prolapse is an effect of a muscle problem, maybe the pelvic muscles need to be reset, as they do when they remove the coccyx, i know theres a problem with mine which i think has moved muscle around.

another theory i had is that due t the prolaps, the sigmoid is stretched and cant do its job properly, cant expand and so waste travels sluggishly or super fast. or may as its already stretched, it has to stretch further, causing a leaky gut effect.

either way im thinking if there is a physical problem, then that is the first link in the chain in the unfortunate series of events that leads to all the issues we have, and we should focus on that with doctors.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

westr,

sounds right to me,but the problem is getting a Dr. to believe us. You know how it is,they think wee crazy and imagining things..let us know what the gastro says


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Don't bother with a gastro. You're gonna want a colo-rectal surgeon and i would tell your symptoms and demand a defogram/defeography which will show up any sort of, internal or mucosal prolapse which could cause this.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

I feel when I pass gas or empty my bowels that "valve" is not at the end of my anus, but further up, and about the last inch or so of my anal canal/rectum just kind of hangs there. It's very difficult to get it clean too. I always wash myself after bms thoroughly, but sometimes I'm still not clean inside there. Mind you I never have skidmarks or my pants don't smell so I'm not sure how much cleaner "normal" people get there. I have mild pain around this further up "valve" that sometimes radiates in my leg, coccyx as if it were working hard to keep things inside. A few days ago someone told me that my anus looked loose/open, so I checked and indeed in the bit that I sit on should be much tighter. Not sure if it's from the excessive wiping, cleaning but now I made a promise to myself to be more gentle with the area and not to try to clean inside.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes. As far as I know you cannot control that sphincter, and it's normal if your rectum fills up temporarily before defecation. You can still hold it in for hours if you have to, until you find a toilet, and you still shouldn't smell. I know that a**holes come in different shapes and sizes but mine seems to be on the 'not so tight' side.

When I was young I tended to delay my bms which might be taking it's toll on me. When I was home, and I knew the bathroom was readily available, many times I didn't go when I felt the urge, but kept on using my computer, etc,. and developed a kind of 'stop and go' habit when you let some region fill up a bit before you go and empty.

Reading people's symptoms, I can relate to so many of your symptoms, and I don't know if this is a very complex issue, or it's actually has nothing to do with most things that we try to talk into it, and let's say it's a 'simple' bacterial issue. Maybe my anus was like this 10 years ago as well, I just didn't pay attention to it, The things that helped me most with the smell were the digestive enzymes and the 20 Billion Acidophilus that westr recommended (thank you) + eating way less fibre (things like cereal and apples. pears) and way less dairy.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> Don't bother with a gastro. You're gonna want a colo-rectal surgeon and i would tell your symptoms and demand a defogram/defeography which will show up any sort of, internal or mucosal prolapse which could cause this.


would that show if any hemorrhoids have prolapsed?


----------

